
My compromise involving W3C using the web developer edition of HTML - yuhong
https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/887556849246945281
======
yuhong
Remember
[https://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/FAQ#What.27s_this_I_hear_about_...](https://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/FAQ#What.27s_this_I_hear_about_2022.3F)

Web developer edition would be far shorter and easier to take to
Recommendation.

